# 180 gallon tank maybe bigger



## joseydiana1 (Jan 12, 2008)

It measures almost 4 feet long and wide along all four sides (it is square shaped) and almost 3 feet tall ...it is a custom made by(DAS) it has a built in sump and it comes with a black stand...email me if you want to see pictures of the tank/stand....I am located in Mesquite Texas, it would be pickup only, you would need a truck/trailer or bigger, and it would 3 to 4 man job, I would be willing to help out you would just need 3 extra men.....This tank is great for freshwater/saltwater or to be set up as a reptile habitat.


----------

